# Is Xserver ported to freeBSD yet (I mean not as binary blob supported by CentOS)?



## slackguy (Mar 12, 2021)

Just yes or no.

(1) Is compat/linux-c7 a list of binary blob from centOS or does it fully compile (ie, where is source or are you sure)?

(2) X10 and X11 I'm sure were ported to BSD and freeBSD.  Is Xserver now no longer ported?  I do not mean resides in "ports" dir, I mean compiles using the freeBSD base system without emulators.  (ie where is source or are you sure?)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2021)

slackguy said:


> I do not mean resides in "ports" dir, I mean compiles using the freeBSD base system without emulators. (ie where is source or are you sure?)


x11-servers/xorg-server


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 13, 2021)

slackguy said:


> Just yes or no.


Yes. (and I might add: for ages…)


slackguy said:


> (1) Is compat/linux-c7 a list of binary blob from centOS or does it fully compile (ie, where is source or are you sure)?


The Linux compatibility userland (linux-c7 ports) mainly repackages binaries from Centos. It's perfectly possible to compile Linux binaries on FreeBSD, but it doesn't make sense for a compatibility layer. For an X server, this is definitely the wrong place to look.


slackguy said:


> I do not mean resides in "ports" dir, I mean compiles using the freeBSD base system without emulators.


Which is actually the same, ports are exactly for that purpose, so I don't really understand this question. The port for Xorg's Xserver was already named above…


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2021)

Don't bother responding, he's not going to understand it. For some reason he's really stuck on believing everything on FreeBSD is based around Linux. This account is just another incarnation of debguy.


----------

